# FRER - faint line?



## georgiac9 (Feb 13, 2016)

I had unprotected sex. I know it's too early to get a faint line or a positive, but I keep looking at the test I took. It looks like there's a faint line to me, but I don't know. What are your opinions?


----------



## delightedbutterfly (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi georgiac9! Welcome to Mothering! 

I can see a faint line in that first picture! It's been a few days though so hoping that you got the answer you were hoping for!


----------

